# Keeping Colts Together



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

At a year old, it's just play. Yes, its totally fine to keep them together. In fact, it's better for them if you do! 
Even if you do keep one as a stallion, it's still fine to keep him with his buddies.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

They'll probably stay friendly and fun together as long as there are no mares near them. You can run males together in 'boy bands', as long as there are no mares and as long as their personalities all mesh. Just keep an eye on them to watch the stallion and make sure he doesn't get all territorial and doesn't start to run them through the fences. OR! That one of the geldings doesn't decide to run the stallion through the fence. I've got a gelding who would run my laid back stallion off if he got the chance, thought I wasn't looking. Otherwise, they're friendly and we can ride together, they can go on the trailer together, they'll tie side by side, no problems.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

The 11 yr old horse will probably be picked upon by a stallion and the younger horses and being older it could take him longer to heal and to keep good weight on.


----------



## Linoone (11 mo ago)

Keeping them together would probably be the best thing you could do for them. Horses are herd animals, they aren't meant to be alone. Even stallions shouldn't have to live solitary lives.

Remember, in a horse's natural state stallions are deeply involved in daily life. They are born into natal bands, which include- Their mother, other mares with their foals, older youngsters from the last year or two & the band stallion. (Who may or may _not _be their father, it's been estimated that as many as _one-third _of foals born into feral herds aren't sired by the stallion who leads their herd!) 

They remain with their natal band until the stallion decides enough is enough, they gotta go! (Usually when their hormones are good and raging, lol.) At which point they band together with other young stallions and form bachelor groups, where they run around, play fight and generally make a nuisance of themselves until they reach full maturity. Oftentimes an aged stallion or two will join up the bachelors also, an excellent thing since these elders can act as "mentors" to the bachelors. Showing them "the ropes" so to say. 

Then once fully grown, they begin seriously challenging current herd stallions for their mares. Usually their own herds begin with only one mare, maybe two. Some never grow their herds beyond this, others eventually have charge of herds with a dozen or more mares. Regardless, as herd stallions they do more then just breed their mares. While mares are the ones who do the majority of the actual "leading", the stallion acts as a protector. Chasing off predators, fighting rival stallions, chasing other irritating youngsters- Ect and so forth. 

As they grow ever more older, they grow stronger... until their peak is reached, then it's all downhill from there. 

Aged stallions do eventually lose their herds to spry youngsters. It may not happen all at once, a mare or two here and there. They may lose their entire herd to a rival, only to gain them back. Regardless of how it happens, it will happen. Now familyless, aged stallions may choose to keep to themselves or join up with a bachelor herd for company. 

But age is relentless and comes for us all, so death comes at some point. But the beautiful thing about life is that it's constantly renewing itself and never stops, thus the cycle begins anew and continues onwards. 

Obviously, we humans can't always provide a natural herd or environment for our stallions, but we can still try to do right by them. Keeping them with males in a "bachelor" herd is an excellent way to provide for a stallions' social needs. You're two youngsters will keep each other entertained & hopefully your older gelding will keep them in line! Many breeders keep their stallions in such situations permanently, only hand-breeding mares brought to them or collecting their stallions semen for A.I. Other keep their stallion with mares and pasture-breed them, only separating them out at the end of the breeding season... Where they can be kept in "bachelor" herds once again, until next year. 

Understandably, you're years away from actually breeding. But do keep your two colts together and include your gelding with them unless he's unhappy or unhealthy in that arrangement. Even after picking which of the two to keep a stud, re-introduce the new gelding back in the little herd once he's fully recovered. He'll probably be happier that way.


----------

